

Made for iOS 7 - A directory of app designs and icons updated for iOS 7 - stevestreza
http://madeforios7.tumblr.com/

======
zaidf
There is no design trend I hate more than buttons redesigned to look like
normal(not even clickable) text. Simply insane.

Flat designs represented by these screenshots are a depressing step back in
usability.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Please note what Apple is now calling the tint color, used to signify a
tappable button, much like blue text on the web means it's a link. You think
the web is "simply insane" now that most have abandoned underlines?

~~~
brymaster
Hyperlink vs an actual button is not a good comparison. You don't have a mouse
on iOS to hover over things to see if they're 'touchable' or not. Bad design
is still bad design even if the cool kids are doing it.

You should note that on the web many have abandoned the hyperlink for graphics
that represent buttons: [http://getbootstrap.com/getting-
started/#examples](http://getbootstrap.com/getting-started/#examples)

~~~
wahnfrieden
There's no mouse to use to hover on mobile or tablet devices on the web,
either. I haven't seen any push for change in how hyperlinks work on the web
now that mobile/tablet is a common client.

Stretching the concept a little here, but design that hinges on being able to
hover the mouse to detect possible interaction reminds me of those dreadful
90's web menus where you had to hover to see the title.

In your linked example, there are as many or more hyperlinks that don't appear
as buttons. The button styling in those examples indicates "primary call to
action" more than anything. A page that uses button styling for every single
hyperlink would be a mess. The iOS 7 styling for "primary call to action" is
to make the tinted text bold, rather than giving it a background color, though
that's used in some different areas too under different context.

PS, a side note that these are 3rd party examples of iOS 7 UI. Certain things
are going to be misused or overused etc.

~~~
zaidf
No one suggested buttons where links suffice.

On the otherhand, if you think a bolded link is a good replacement for an
action button like "submit", lets agree to disagree.

~~~
wahnfrieden
Not claiming one is better than the other, just pointing out how semantics
have changed with this new model.

------
philwebster
Cool site, but it would be nice to see more than 1/2 a screenshot at a time on
my 15" laptop.

~~~
kmfrk
Use the archive view:
[http://madeforios7.tumblr.com/archive/](http://madeforios7.tumblr.com/archive/).

------
cageface
I'm not a fan of this style as implemented in Apple's own UI, but some of
these aren't bad. I still think the translucency is a net loss in legibility
and usability though. There's a reason this was tried and rejected in other
operating systems.

~~~
Osmium
Agreed that it's a net loss in legibility, but it does improve spatial
reasoning. In a single window environment like iOS, there's a definite
hierarchy: the home screen lies below apps which in turn lie below the control
panel/notification window. Being able to see the blurred contents of the view
below e.g. the control panel really helps reinforce that and stops the user
getting lost in the OS, though admittedly at the cost of legibility. It's a
fine line to be sure...

------
chavesn
Most of these, especially without colorful, professional photography adorning
them (which is unlikely to be the case in real use), just look like wireframes
to me.

~~~
potatolicious
Most of these are probably. There's another blog out there covering iOS7
redesigns, but most of them aren't actually from the companies/apps in
question, but rather spec redesigns by third parties.

In any case, Kicksend is the only app there that strikes me as having problems
with stock photography. The other apps that features photography: TeeVee and
that blog reader app, strike me as non-problems, since they are in every
position to use curated, professional photography everywhere.

But yeah, I really hate it when social networking/sharing apps use stock
photography in their designs - these screenshots look _nothing_ like what
their typical user will see. Build your design _around_ shitty phone
photographs (or help your users take less shit photos).

Also, in my admittedly not-very-important opinion, both AboutMe and TigerLily
Lane's designs are terrible and violate a truckload of very core iOS7 (or
really just modern mobile design) philosophies.

AroundMe uses the dreaded "internal homescreen", which was a fad that came and
went during Facebook's v1 application back in _2008_. Tile-homescreens within
apps are confusing and do not read naturally, they also are indicative of
extreme kitchen-sink design that hasn't been fully thought through. It's a
crappy response to having an app that does too much stuff in completely
unrelated ways. The linear list they have in their iPad design is _much_
better.

TigerLily Lane gets much worse though. Lots of drop shadows where iOS7
deliberately avoids them. Lots of boxed components instead of iOS7's standard
of full-bleed to the edges. Lots of completely ignoring stock
components/design in exchange for their own invention of the same thing - e.g.
the size selector, where the user has to learn a completely new segmented
control instead of using something that is (or looks/feels like) the stock
segmented control.

Lots of violation of new iOS7 button conventions. Icon buttons are
conventionally surrounded by a circle to indicate tappability, they are never
filled with a color except in their "down" state. All of their icon buttons
violate this.

And their home screen has nothing that implies tappability on the
username/password fields. The _least_ they could've done was separate those
two visually so it looks like each is tappable.

I love the PerfectWeather design though - IMO it's got the right mix of
iOS7-convention-following without going straight off the flatten-everything
deep end.

Overall if this is indicative of iOS7 design in general, we've got a long way
to go.

~~~
akavlie
I'm curious about your objection to the internal homescreen approach. You're
saying that showing disparate functions in a tiled layout is bad, but a linear
list layout is good? I don't really follow why that's the case.

Has there been any discussion of downsides of the internal homescreen approach
by professional designers that you know of?

~~~
potatolicious
I've chatted with some professional designers about exactly this and the
opinions have been pretty consistent - they dislike/hate the internal
homescreen.

There are a bunch of issues I've seen raised (and I agree with):

\- It's hard to parse. We read left/right (or right/left as the language
goes), or top/down. We don't read in zigzag easily. A tiled layout makes
parsing a list of items difficult. This is, at the end of the day though, a
fairly minor complaint compared to the rest.

\- It gives unimportant features equal prominence to your primary features.
This is, IMO, the biggest knock against using this UI. When Facebook used the
internal homescreen (once upon a time) the "Notes" feature was given equal
prominence to "News Feed", which seems pure silliness. When Yelp used it, the
"My Account" feature was equal in prominence to "Search" and "Nearby". This
happens because in almost all cases where internal homescreens are used it's
because the devs can't find a better way to communicate the apps different
features to the user, so the solution is to bundle it all up into a bunch of
tiles and let the user deal with it.

\- It encourages a high degree of modality. You launch into into this massive
9-way fork in the road, and this encourages deep UIs where it's difficult to
move between the different branches without backing all the way back up to the
root. The original Facebook app suffered terribly from this. The trend in
recent years has been a move towards flatter, more laterally traversible UIs.
See for example the Facebook Chat Heads - where messaging is embedded
throughout the app without making it modal. The ubiquitous side-menu that's
almost universal in iOS today is a slightly less elegant solution to the same
- though in the slide-menu's defense, it's less disruptive than taking over
your whole screen.

\- It's user friction you didn't have to incur. If I launch into Facebook it's
a pretty safe assumption I'm checking my news feed. You can also contextually
_very_ easily determine what I want to do - if I have outstanding unread
messages received recently, take me to messaging. Don't make the user choose
if you have a high degree of confidence about what the user is looking for. A
good example of this done well is, IMO, Ness - instead of asking you for
cuisines or price ranges to execute a search, it does a default search based
on smart defaults (which takes into account your last search, as well as time
of day and other factors), and gives you easily tools to tweak the results to
what you really want. A homescreen says "I have no idea what you want, so
here's _everything_ ". Imagine going to Google.com and getting dropped in a
large list of everything Google does.

------
MaxGabriel
I know there are alot of images on this site, but I really think JPEG was a
poor choice. The compression artifacts on UI elements look especially bad. I
also agree with philwebster about it being really hard to see the full image.

~~~
stevestreza
That's what the App Store serves.

~~~
cremnob
Can you at least resize it?

~~~
stevestreza
The Tumblr blog theme is resizing them. Just click the image and it'll show in
a lightbox.

------
tzm
Prediction: I think developers will find a harder time to differentiate than
previous iOS versions, and will feel a bit marginalized as apps evolve around
a common style, palette and pattern. However, the user experience will be
evolutionary.

Frankly, I feel that this design strategy has a split personality.

~~~
LiweiZ
As I wrote in my past
blog([http://mattzlw.wordpress.com/2013/07/24/ios-7-beta-ux-
thinki...](http://mattzlw.wordpress.com/2013/07/24/ios-7-beta-ux-thinking-a-
phone-as-a-whole/)): "Making users think which part of the iOS application I
am in less, instead, a more strong feeling in one single place Apple
provides." Apple made their move. Whether the rebalance can be reasonably
achieved or not, how and when remain uncertain. I do think, in terms of
graphic design choices, it seems to have fewer variables. But, perhaps this is
where a more dynamic 2D physics UI engine comes to help.

~~~
tzm
I agree.

------
gdonelli
Still a lot of gradients in use, uh? didn't they kill those?

------
hcarvalhoalves
Some of those 3rd party apps are better designed than Apple's own iOS7
incarnation apps. Most are bland and hard to figure out though.

~~~
nobleach
I think it'll take Apple a bit to figure out their exact niche. Remember the
original release of OSX 10.0? It was a hodge-podge of pinstripes, liquicap
buttons and realistic looking icons mixed with some old 4-16 color icons. It
was a mess if you're judging by where they were by the time OSX Tiger (10.4)
was released. I'm sure the same will happen for iOS.

~~~
leokun
Just going to point out here that iOS is already a 6+ year old operating
system. Tiger came out 4 years after OSX's debut. iOS hasn't found it's niche
yet?

~~~
hboon
Apple needs time and usage to figure out it's "niche" for iOS 7-style UI and
interaction. I look at iOS 7 as a reboot.

------
alariccole
How might one submit an app to be included in this list? I have a few apps in
review that are built from the ground up for iOS 7.

~~~
villek
Try the 'Submit' link from the menu in the top-left corner.

------
YOSPOS
iOS 7 definitely sets the standard for beautiful mobile operating systems.
Windows Phone is a close second. Anroid is just garbage though.

~~~
poolpool
Considering that iOS 7 is taking UX cues from android and jailbreaking, I
don't understand how you can say that.

